# Paintball



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

Any of you guies out there play paintball or have any thoughts on the sport post your comments.


----------



## blacktop (Jul 17, 2004)

yea..i just got into the sport a couple months ago. it is very fun and also works for stress from school or work  tho if u are looking at getting into the sport make sure you have money to your disposal, it is expensive, (guns, air, balls, accessories,tournaments) also try renting a gun for a tournament or borrow one from a friend to see if u like it before you go out and buy a gun. there are alot of people that say paintball is a risky sport, not so, statistics say it is safer than bowling, just make sure you have the right safety equipment(goggles, gloves). anyone out there reading this give it a try, it'll be a blast


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

ya i already got a gun and accesories and your right it does get a little spendy. it's probally the most easy stress relever next to regular hunting.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Please, Please make sure you are wearing eye protection while playing paintball!!! I have seen too many injuries that could have been prevented by the purchase of eye protection!!! Please be safe!!

Dan


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

long sleves hats and jeans to.


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey, my brother and I just bought some stuff last week. Got some real cheap guns and made them look sweet. They shot better than I thought they would. I'm definetly going to have to get a better gun pretty soon here. I have to by all of my camo clothes for the hunting season first though. Do any of you guys where ghillie suits when you play? Look like they would work pretty good. What kind of guns do you guys have? I'm thinkin I'll probably get either a Tippman Pro Carb or an 89??? I don't know. Have fun guys.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

all my buds do it, never tried it though, id rather spend my money on my decoy spreads, because thats what i use more, but, it looks like a load of fun, have a great time guys


----------



## movin_up (Oct 24, 2004)

i work at a paintball field, i got a tippmann A-5, and a DM4 (mucho $$$). anyway paintballs great, and you can eaisly spent $2000 on a gun, hopper, and jeresey, paints, knee pads, elbow pads, mask, gloves, and cleats. not to mention the better you get at the sport the more paint and money you spend.


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

i have a angel a4 fly halo b c4 gear its pretty fun and gets the aderaline pumping


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn thats a nice gat man. How many bps can u get?


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

ive gotten 33 with paint and without paint it got to fast to read


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

33......thats sounds a little fast man! But kool!! :lol:


----------



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

i have been paintballing a few times and it is great fun. if you think you are going to get serrious about it though you should be ready to spend lots of money. i usually rent guns because i dont do it enough to buy one i would rather spend my money on hunting gear. The place where i went i cost about 40$ for a gun, air, mask, and 100 balls after that it was $4 for a 100. I usually use about $30 in paint alone. Even though it is expensive it is great fun, theres nothing like shooting your buddy and seeing his expression. :sniper:

good shootin!

gabe jr.


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

im shootin a tippmann 98 sniper its a kick *** gun for woods ball, if you play alot of speed ball its not the best gun out there but it works alright for me my team got 2nd place in our leauge last summer, and to the guy that said he can shoot 33 bps idk about that and if u can its pretty much a waste of your money there is no reason u need to have your gun set to shoot over about 15 bps, and anyway all it takes is one strategically placed ball


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

what upgrades do you have on that gun? :sniper:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a Tippmann 98 custom with a 14 inch J&J ceramic barrel on it. I also have the double trigger for it. Great gun for the money, no need to have an angel a4 with 33 bps (doubt he can actually get that). It's my favorite thing to do other than hunting, but it costs alot of money. I do save money by playing paintball on our own course on some public land by my house, other than paying to do it at a field which can get very expensive. I would definitely recomend that you guys try playing sometime! :beer:


----------



## CPAhunter (Mar 19, 2005)

Man you guys have got a lot of cash into paintball.

But trust me, I've been refereeing paintball games for a long time now, and its not the gun that makes you better....Don't get me wrong, the gun helps, but as long as ur gun shoots as fast as you pull the trigger, you can beat anyone I don't care how good they are. Or even with a pump....

I've taken out a 3 man team when I was just left by myself using a PMI rental gun and they all were shooting autocockers and angels. And I've seen that happen countless times.

Spend your money wisely, just on what you need to make your gun work consistently.

And most importantly, have fun and be safe.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats exactly why I said you don't need a gun like an angel a4. It's not worth the money. Sure it's a nice gun to have, but you don't need it to shoot 33 bps.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

i got a 98 and am looking to put some ugrades on it what would u reccomend for a barell?


----------



## jhamzhie1089 (May 9, 2005)

Are you using Co2 or compressed air


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm looking into selling all of my stuff, if anybody wants any of it make an offer!! Drew I have some great upgrades for a 98, J&J ceramic barrel, double trigger, a nice drop forward. If you are interested in any of it just PM me.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

do any of u guies have a pistol and if so what make/model


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello... Thought id drop by, I play paintball... what kind of guns everyone got??? I recommend the Tippmann A-5 for woodsballers... Great gun, never had a break on mine... very good investment as well, almost like a real gun, price never deteriorates.

** edit ** Drew, go with a flatline. Or a JJ ceramic.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

My paintball stuff is for sale in the classifieds. You should check it out Drew if your looking at buying stuff for a 98 custom.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

paintball is awesome, it's just too dang hard getting a group together to do it.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

thanx for the input guies. do any of u guies ues a pistol as a back up and if so what kind


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

A pistol for backup??? :-?.....I don't...way to much weight to carry! Plus the way I jump in and out and dive in and out of bunkers...it wouldn't even last a round. My way of playing is if you run out of Co2 or paint......charge and throw! It's kinda fun acually....though don't leave your gun back take that because then they don't know if you're out or not...trust me I have and it didn't work! I had about 9 welts on my back~!~ :lol: It was fun though!


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I just paintballed for the first time a couple of weeks ago. A ton of fun!! It was like "extreme hunting" where the prey shoots back!! Plus, it was fun hearing my freinds squeal when I "plugged" them from 15 yrds. HA


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

"thanx for the input guies. do any of u guies ues a pistol as a back up and if so what kind"

Dont waste money on a pistol for "backup".... you will end up never using and just will be extra weight. If your gonna buy a pistol i recommend a zeus but use it as your primary.... makes the games more challenging, so if you got guys with fast shooting "Space guns" id recommend not getting it at all.... pistol games are great for "scenario" games where an opponent is limited to 30 rounds in hopper...(standard magazine for rifles and up to 10 rounds for pistol users)


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I started to paintball when I was 11 with the blade pump from walmart for $20 now I am 15 and I have a tippman 98 custom with a 14 inch barrel that I am still upgrading.I can remember having alot of fun with that $20 blade. This is a great sport.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I got a tippmann 98 custom(best frickin gun ever made!) with a 16'' armson stealth barrel and a sniper stock, o ya and a scope.

Most important all of you newbs out there start with a pump and you will not regret it trust me. Also dont buy a gun that surpasses your skill (MAJOR WASTE OF MONEY) Start out with a cheap gun! Except for tippmanns they will last longer than you if you treat em right. I also emphasize aim before you take the shot EVERY TIME, that is what i did and now i only pack one paintball for each player i am up against.
And to the player who shoots 33 balls per sec. I never shot more than 3 per sec. and i kick so much @$$. And live long to all of those paintball snipers out there! :sniper: 
P.S. You dont get good overnight! Practice Practice Practice!!!

Go to: www.specialopspaintball.com


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

paintball is fun but i like airsoft although its not as painful getting hit the guns are more realistic...cheaper...ammuntion is WAY cheaper to


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Paintball <3 LOVE IT! I got a Tippmann Pro Custom and a Spyder TL-X LOve this sport iv been playing for a year this easter LOVE LOVE! nice to know theres some more paintballers on this site


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah i do to and love it but not much right now we also have airsoft wars


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

hey guys i almost never gop to the youth site but this topic caught my eyes.......i play quite often.....i have a tippman a5 with the comando m4 kit and flatline barrel.....never played much unti li got a job....lol....the cash was spent before it hit my pocket.......you guys should check out specialopapaintball.com im a member there and i buy almost everything there but the ref guy was right you dont need to be rich to be good just consistant and have a reliable gun not an expensive one .....later


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I used to paintball alot but i started getting really serious into hunting and paintball cost way to much money.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I used to shoot competitve painball. I used to do compeititions and I had a lot of money invested into paintball, I started to get into hunting and shooting and I rather spend my time in a duck blind than in a paintball arena :wink:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I feel the same way honkbuster! No need for wasting money on paintball now, just go and buy a few more decoys instead :beer: . I still have everything for sale too, check it out if you want a nice setup guys!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Honkbuster sounds exzactly like me. I was in a few tourneys with friends but hunting fishing friends girls and other stuff occupy most of my money now.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

yes paintball is a fun sport. It is an adrenalin rush. kinda pricy though. A decent gun is $200, 2 small air tanks is $40 , mask is $30, 2000 paintballs is about $40. I can make $400 a month during the summer at the grocery store. So 1 month savings and ur set. Its easy to learn and play though. Good for all ages. Great fun


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

ive been playing for 4 years and its bacially my life i shoot a shocker and spend almost all my money on it i practice 1ce a week all year round i also play in rookie tourneys like cfoa

just make sure no one goes around shooting cars or whatever because it ruines our sport and makes ppl get upset about it.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

If you guys like paintballing check out my gun

http://www.paintball.netkam.com.pl/marker_2.jpg


----------



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

I got started when I went and visited my uncle he plays in nationals and he's team capt. I use a kingman i'm tryin' to get my friends into it. Alot of them said no they think it hurts to much


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i love paintball it is a great sport


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

ya i got a paintball gun and i thing it is :lame:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I started paintballing 2 years ago. I have a Tippman 98 Custom. Upgrades I have are a Smartparts 20" linear barrel, and a level 1 upgrade kit from rufus Dawg(complete waste of money, don't buy it). I LOVE PAINTBALL!!!!!!


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

wow i am gonna sound like an old guy on here.... i have been playing for around 11 years.....

i currently have an M82A1 sniper rifle, M4 rifle, an M14, and a few others that are just stock A5's, as well as a Rap 4 t68 ( a mag fed paintball gun). As for cammo i have 3 ghillie suits, tons of BDU's and many ACU's. That and for a side arm i have a Tib 8... can't wait to get out and play more..... to bad i am getting married here in a month.. so no paintball then. that and i am going to Iraq here in june... so my paintball is done for the year...... it is a great sport...

just make sure to keep the cheaters off the field and you will have much more fun.....

for a good site go to www.opsgear.com... and stop by the fourms... www.milsimzone.com

lotta good guys there that will be able to help you out with any questions you have... great customer support and all ex military


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

got a pulse ego sl66 and ego 07. both won from tourneys. c7 pants and jersey form dye. jt cleats. crossfire 68/45 tank. its reall fun so go play i play every weekend


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Just bought a gun and all the gear. Got everything camoed up tonight and Im excited to get out this weekend. Should I paint my gun like i did the hopper and other stuff or leave it silver and blue?


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

i suppose you are playing woodsball if you are wearing camo. dont paint your gun unless it will reflect the light and you never want to sell that gun to upgrade. (you will want to upgrade as you get better and find how much you really want to play). as for the hopper. what type is it and what type os your gun. if the hopper is a halo b, empire b ,velocity,pulse any thing that cost you more than 60 bucks i wouldnt paint becuase you will soon find out how much fun paintball is and you want to upgrade but with a higher end hopper painted camo or whatever will not fit your needs and it will look kinda crappy on your speedball gun.(which is what you will probally play next). if you ever need help on paintball just pm me :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i love paintball. i own 4 guns.


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

i hate paintball. i say shoot to kill. :sniper:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea. u can only hunt during the fall and winter. paintball u can play all year. and if u snipe you can practice stalking deer and hiding and everything.


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

in the fall and winter u can hunt deer, small game, etc.
in the spring theres turkey.
in the summer theres groundhog, and coyotes.

plus with the price of a quality paintball gun u might as well just save up for a nice rifle or shotgun.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ya. but sometimes its nice to light up your friends with a paintball gun.


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

that is true.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

yaya. that one time i completely lit up my dad. i was covering our flag and he tried sneaking up. i shot him like 40 times. i knew it was him thats why. on the field we were on, we had to have the guns cranked way down so it didnt hurt


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah me and some friends are going paintballing in a swamp. should be really fun, any tips?


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

YA....DONT GET SHOT!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea steelpuck hide and dont get shot.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

dont get stuck either lol


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

any of u have a 24oz co2 tank i got a 12oz i would like a 20oz but when i went to get one i say that there was a 24oz.can u really get more shots for that extra 4oz and does it get in the way if u have a stock on ur paintball gun??


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I got a 24 oz and i'm not truly sure because its the only size i ever owned. Think of how much money its gonna take to fill it up? Do the math and figure out if the extra money to fill it is worth it and if the weight is worth it too. I got a belt pouch so i put my air tank in there same thing with my canisters


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

djleye said:


> Please, Please make sure you are wearing eye protection while playing paintball!!! I have seen too many injuries that could have been prevented by the purchase of eye protection!!! Please be safe!!
> 
> Dan


most o the newer guns come with a face mask


----------

